# ISTANBUL | Istanbul Technical University Ayazağa Campus Redevelopment | App



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul Technical University Ayazağa Campus Redevelopment*



*Current Situation:*


DSC_0038 by ABR1503, on Flickr





















*Winning Proposal:*





























































































*Proposal 2:*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

layout looks good, however buildings look like a throwback to the 80's/early 90's


----------



## Syndic (Apr 7, 2012)

swerveut said:


> layout looks good, however buildings look like a throwback to the 80's/early 90's


Seriously. People need to chill out with their boxy designs. A few curves never hurt anyone! Also, flat roofs? Yuck. Can we get some actual roofs with some height? Flat roofs are so BORING.


----------

